# Eggs and larvae- what are these?



## Fyreflye (Aug 30, 2010)

I've noticed these small clumps of brown stuff around my back porch for a while, but always figured it was just mud or something.  Today i took a closer look and realized that these are patches of eggs, and some have what look to be larvae hatching from them.  

Could these be butterfly or moth larvae?  They are very tiny, and there are probably 8-12 similar patches all around my back porch, stuck to the siding on the house.

I apologize for the pictures not being very clear- it's cloudy out today (no sun for lighting), and my camera isn't great at picking up such tiny things.


----------



## Fyreflye (Aug 30, 2010)

Went out to walk the dogs again, and these little ones were zip-lining down and going out to try their luck at life in great outdoors of my back yard.  The two patches i photographed earlier were nearly gone, but several others were hatching and milling about.  I captured some and put them in a container with some green leaf lettuce.  I'll try to get some better pictures of them, but they may have to grow a bit first!


----------



## ZephAmp (Aug 30, 2010)

Gypsy moth larvae maybe?


----------



## asher (Aug 30, 2010)

ZephAmp said:


> Gypsy moth larvae maybe?


Sounds likely.

Count their number of proto-legs - if it's 6 or more, they're hymenopterans.


----------



## Fyreflye (Aug 31, 2010)

ZephAmp said:


> Gypsy moth larvae maybe?


From what i'm reading so far, Gypsies lay their eggs in August, the larvae hibernate during the winter and then emerge in May.  It would be strange to have them hatching so late?


----------

